# Howard/Hill All-Star Weekend Thread



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

As I'm sure you know the Magic will be represented at all-star weekend by Dwight Howard in the Rookie/Sophomore game and by Grant Hill, starting forward for the East in the actual all-star game. Post anything in this thread about Howard and Hill's weekend.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I really hope Hill doesn't play very much. He could probably use the rest.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

John Denton wrote a pretty good article in the Florida Today about Dwight and All-Star Weekend:

http://www.floridatoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20050218/COLUMNISTS0304/502180362/1063/SPORTS

In the article Dwight says he's going to show some of the other facets of his game so I'm looking forward to that. Also, Dwight says that he still sees himself as a Garnett type of player while the Magic are comparing him to Duncan. Personally I think for now he's more like Duncan and in the future I'd like to see him become a more athletic version of Timmy.

As for Grant, I hope he tears it up on Sunday but in reality he needs the rest.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Josh Smith and Dwight Howard re-uniting as teammates.! :rock:


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Anyone see Howard school Gordon and Udrih in the Healthy Schools challenge? He nailed all his shots, aside from the long distance shot, on his first tries. Gordon and Udrih missed several times :jam:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Captain Obvious said:


> John Denton wrote a pretty good article in the Florida Today about Dwight and All-Star Weekend:
> 
> http://www.floridatoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20050218/COLUMNISTS0304/502180362/1063/SPORTS
> 
> ...


I still say that the most comparable player to Dwight in terms of playing styles is Jermaine O'Neal. I'm not saying he'll be on the same level as Jermaine, or better, or worse, I'm just saying O'Neal's style of play is similar to what I see Dwight being like in a few years.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

14 Points (5-7 FG) 5 Rebounds, 3 Blocks in 19 Minutes for Dwight in the Rookie vs. Sophomore game. He started the game at center. 

Boxscore


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> I still say that the most comparable player to Dwight in terms of playing styles is Jermaine O'Neal. I'm not saying he'll be on the same level as Jermaine, or better, or worse, I'm just saying O'Neal's style of play is similar to what I see Dwight being like in a few years.


jermaine oniel isn't that great..i hope dwight turns out more like duncan or garnett than j.o.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

BallBiologist said:


> jermaine oniel isn't that great..i hope dwight turns out more like duncan or garnett than j.o.


It's pretty obvious you either didn't read or didn't comprehend what I wrote if you respond like that. I even reiterated my point so that I wouldn't get responses like the one you just gave, but I guess it didn't work.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Magical Road to the 2005 All Star Game 

Grant Hill and Dwight Howard will represent the Orlando Magic at the 2005 All Star Weekend in Denver



> After a four-year absence from the All-Star game, Grant Hill was once again voted a starter for the Eastern Conference for the 2005 contest in Denver. Hill has already played in more games this season (50) than in the previous four seasons for the Magic after coming back from numerous surgeries to his ankle, producing the NBA’s ‘feel-good’ story of the year. The NBA veteran hasn’t missed a step since the season tipped off this November, averaging 34.6 minutes per game and only missing two games due to injury, neither of which were a result of his ankle. Hill is currently averaging 4.6 rpg, 3.6 apg and 1.34 stlpg while ranking second on the squad with 19.0 points per contest.
> 
> Dwight Howard has made a splash in the NBA ever since being selected by the Magic with the No. 1 pick in the 2004 NBA draft. Howard has made his presence known early on the glass, where he is averaging 9.8 rebounds per game, ranking him amongst the top-10 rebounders in the league. His 83.0 blocks this season also rank him 13th in the NBA, the highest for a rookie. While his defense may have earned him a slot as a headliner in the got milk? Rookie Challenge in Denver this weekend, Howard is also improving on the offensive end of the floor, scoring an average of 10.5 points per outing. Howard is among the statistical leaders of the Magic, leading the squad with 17 double-doubles while being one of only two players (the other is Steve Francis) to play and start in all 52 games in 2004-05.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm so glad Grant came back in such great fashion... even if it took him four years :upset:.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Nervous as Hill*
Five years, five ankle surgeries, one staph infection and 97 games removed from his last NBA All-Star appearance, it’s easy to understand if Grant Hill is feeling just a tad anxious about Sunday’s tip off, although not for the reasons one might suspect. 

"No butterflies," the seven-time All-Star said about returning to action on Sunday. "There will be butterflies for my wife [recording artist, Tamia] singing the Canadian national anthem. I get more nervous when she performs than she does. Once we get through the Canadian national anthem, it will be all downhill from there."

LINK


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Hill played pretty well in the first half, 6 points, 2 rebounds, 2 assists. The highlight of his half was throwing down an alley oop, it was pretty nice. It was good to see him out there again at the all-star game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> Hill played pretty well in the first half, 6 points, 2 rebounds, 2 assists. The highlight of his half was throwing down an alley oop, it was pretty nice. It was good to see him out there again at the all-star game.


Never would have thought the last few years i'd ever see Hill catching and throwing down a two-handed lob in an All-Star game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I like how things went for Hill. A nice two-handed dunk to prove he is back, then not too many minutes later on. Exactly what I could have wished for for Grant. He needed rest.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)




----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

In Hill's comeback, East all-stars prevail 



> "Michael Jordan used to say to me, 'They got you running around selling the league.' Not anymore. That's for guys like LeBron [James] and Wade."
> 
> Hill said he had most of his days free since arriving Thursday.



Sounds like Grant got some good rest, which is good for Orlando.


----------

